# User Submitted News



## CarbonX13 (Aug 23, 2011)

Just a little personal thought on the User Submitted News forum, but I'm wondering if other members agree or not. I think in recent months, the USN forum seemingly surged in popularity, and through doing so, has also gone in an uncontrolled flail downhill. The forum is now extremely unorganized, cluttered with "news" on even the smallest of events in the world. There have been plenty of duplicate news threads being created despite the originals clearly being near the top of the page. Also, more recently, there have been a ton of 'rumour' topics popping up as well. Maybe it's just my opinion, but rumours shouldn't count as news, as they are not stated as fact.

I think we can do a little cleaning up in this department. Perhaps one way we can manage this is through sub-forums, or perhaps tagging topics under certain categories. Dividing the forum into, say: "Gaming", "World News", and "Rumours", would be a good way to do it in my opinion. Perhaps, if possible, we don't need to create sub-forums, and instead rely on users having to use certain tags in the title such as [Gaming], or [Rumour], and have respective filters being available for other members to apply so they can view only that certain category.

Going a bit more extreme, and I realize this would largely depend on the time and availability of the GBAtemp staff, perhaps we should have an approval process for threads, and eliminate the USN forum completely in favour of a submission ballot of a said news topic, before being re-posted in the GBAtemp Magazine News forum under their respective sub-forums.

Sorry if I made this sound more like a rant, but I think it is something worthy of discussion. Again, I'm not familiar with the capabilities of programming a forum, but those are my suggestions. I'm curious whether the rest of the community agrees, or is it just that I'm like a needle in a haystack here being all too picky.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 23, 2011)

tl'dr most of it
i dont want it divided into sub forums it would be a pain in the ass clicking each sub section to read everything.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 23, 2011)

people pretty much already do the Rumor tags, but i do like the idea of having to tag what it is in the title (gaming, rumor, w/e else), the rest of it, no.


----------



## Ikki (Aug 23, 2011)

Many have tried before, but no one succeeded.
The USN will still be a bunch of irrelevant stuff with occasional relevant stuff.

And about the tags, you have to trust the users will put them, which doesn't happen that often.

I'm not personally against rumors but I hate it when people create news threads which say one little undescribed fact or which quote something a guy said.

Seriously, I couldn't care less about this random game analyst who said the SNES would've done better if it was green.


----------



## prowler (Aug 23, 2011)

USN is fine and it's too slow to have different sections for it.

Best way to browse forums: Look at the topic title. Don't like it? Don't click it.


----------



## Zorua (Aug 23, 2011)

Or perhaps we could have separate sub forums instead of tags.
That way, a person who wants to read news about gaming wont have to go through news about murders.
The problem is that the mods will have to put all of those topics into their respective sub-forums.....


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 23, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Or perhaps we could have separate sub forums instead of tags.
> That way, a person who wants to read about gaming wont have to go through news about murders.


OP already suggested that, you're not bringing something new to the table.


----------



## Zorua (Aug 23, 2011)

Edited my post to add something new. 
The USN is fine as is.
Nothing can be done really.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 23, 2011)

not to be a dick but you still didn't



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I think we can do a little cleaning up in this department. Perhaps one way we can manage this is through sub-forums, or perhaps tagging topics under certain categories. Dividing the forum into, say: "Gaming", "World News", and "Rumours", would be a good way to do it in my opinion.
> 
> QUOTEI realize this would largely depend on the time and availability of the GBAtemp staff, perhaps we should have an approval process for threads, and eliminate the USN forum completely in favour of a submission ballot of a said news topic, before being re-posted in the GBAtemp Magazine News forum under their respective sub-forums.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 23, 2011)

This has been discussed several times before, there's too many contrasting opinions so we can't change anything until everyone agrees on something.


----------



## Costello (Aug 23, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> USN is fine and it's too slow to have different sections for it.
> 
> Best way to browse forums: Look at the topic title. Don't like it? Don't click it.



that's the general consensus we have here.
we aren't planning anything regarding the USN at this time


----------



## Nujui (Aug 23, 2011)

It looks fine to me. If I see any news I don't like i don't click it. If I do I read it.


----------



## DarkWay (Aug 23, 2011)

The idea of having tags in the title is the best method to sort through the fluff.
The only problem with the are the lazy tempers who don't format ANYTHING.
One way to avoid the lazy tempers being lazy and not putting the tags would be to create either a drop down box with the tags inside OR a "poll"(the boxes you tick e.t.c.) where the person submitting the news MUST pick the relevant tag or they can't post the topic.
Once a tag is picked it is added to the start of the topic title automatically upon posting.
The tag formatting could be:
[GAMING]    [WORLD]    [RUMOR]    [OTHER]


Just my input to this topic.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 24, 2011)

I would agree with having separate tabs for NEWS and RUMORS.  It's kind of annoying clicking on User Submitted News and being inundated with various "rumors" and hearsay.  The rumor topics also tend to turn into flame wars and "my console/brand is better" fanboy arguments...


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 24, 2011)

This topic was only brought up because of 01net. Pretty much 90% of all those who want a rumors section are those flaming/trolling the recent troubles on the wii u and the 3ds.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 24, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> This topic was only brought up because of 01net. Pretty much 90% of all those who want a rumors section are those flaming/trolling the recent troubles on the wii u and the 3ds.



That's quite the broad generalization and I'm not even sure I can make sense of it.  There have been rumor threads far longer than there have been any WiiU and 3DS threads.  Not seeing the correlation.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 24, 2011)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> The idea of having tags in the title is the best method to sort through the fluff.
> The only problem with the are the lazy tempers who don't format ANYTHING.
> One way to avoid the lazy tempers being lazy and not putting the tags would be to create either a drop down box with the tags inside OR a "poll"(the boxes you tick e.t.c.) where the person submitting the news MUST pick the relevant tag or they can't post the topic.
> Once a tag is picked it is added to the start of the topic title automatically upon posting.
> ...


I agree, it would be better than making sub sections for rumors and actually news.


----------

